# Suche] Schnelles FTP-Programm zum Upload großer Datenmengen



## Moritz123 (9. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

wie der Titel schon sagt, suche ich ein FTP-Programm, dass schnell und unkompliziert große Datenmengen uploaden kann. Ich nutze derzeit WS.FTP Pro, was für den alltäglichen Gebrauch total ok ist. Wenn es aber um größere Datenmengen (> 250 MB) geht, ist es einfach zu langsam, da es erst alle Ordner/Dateien einliest. Das allein dauert bei oa Datenmenge schon fast eine Stunde. Hier suche ich etwas schnelleres.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Neurodeamon (9. Oktober 2005)

Hi Moritz123!

Du meinst sicherlich nicht größere Datenmengen, sondern eher große Dateistrukturen. Mit großen Dateien sollte jedes FTP-Programm umgehen können ohne zu langsam zu werden. Bei einer Menge Ordner und Dateien dürfte aber erst mal jeder in die Knie gehen, der die Verzeichnisse vorher einliest (was üblich ist).

WS FTP Pro ist aber teilweise wirklich lahm, wenn auch sehr bequem zu handhaben. Du kannst es mit FlashFXP http://www.flashfxp.com (ab 10 Dollar), Smart FtP http://www.smartftp.com (kostenlos) oder Filezilla http://www.filezilla.de (kostenlos) ausprobieren. Jeder der FTP-Klienten ist recht einfach zu bedienen. Die meiste Erfahrung habe ich mit FlashFXP und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------

